# Lmo processing times?



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

We are 6 weeks into the LMO processing but have only an approximate that it is around 8 weeks, does anyone know how accurate that is please?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It usually runs 8-12 weeks.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd agree with Auld Yin's assessment of the likely time. Indeed, do not be surprised it it takes longer. Time estimations are always approximate and depend on numbers applying


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I've heard it's closer to 12-14 weeks at the moment.


----------



## artur (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello every body!
Does anyone knows how long does it takes after positive LMO is issued and personal info was send to imigration, to receiv the authorisation to enter Alberta?
Positive Lmo was obtained in 19/3 2 or 3 days personal info was delivered to Immigration, how long should i take?

Thanks
Artur


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

artur said:


> Hello every body!
> Does anyone knows how long does it takes after positive LMO is issued and personal info was send to imigration, to receiv the authorisation to enter Alberta?
> Positive Lmo was obtained in 19/3 2 or 3 days personal info was delivered to Immigration, how long should i take?
> 
> ...


If you have the LMO and Job Offer you can fly to Canada and receive your TWP at POE.


----------



## artur (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks 
but let me clarify , my company receiv positive answer on 19/3, only after this they send my personal data to imigration ofice. How long does it take to receiv personal authorisation? I need some document and job comtract to get WP at POE.
The province is Alberta.
Thanks once more.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

All you need at POE is the LMO and the Offer of Employment. Your application for entry will be completed by you along with the Immigration Officer. I've never heard of the employer completing an application for a potential employee's entry into Canada.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> All you need at POE is the LMO and the Offer of Employment. Your application for entry will be completed by you along with the Immigration Officer. I've never heard of the employer completing an application for a potential employee's entry into Canada.


Hi Auld,

I should be receiving my LMO within the next 2 weeks (hopefully!) so I will need to flagpole to go get my passport stamped with the work permit, I'm currently in Montreal on an IEC visa.

Do I need anything else aside from the LMO and Offer of Employment letter? I'm already in a job, so presume I need to get a letter anyway and can't just use my employment contract? So I also need to take my degree certificate/transcript? (Which I don't have with me so will need FedEx'd from UK).

thanks


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

All you will need is a letter from the employer offering you a position and the LMO. Nothing else, other than your passport of course, is needed.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahhh great, thanks for the clarification. That will save having to get it FedEx'd! 

BTW, I found this for processing times, purely as a guidance of course!
Processing times: Temporary Residence


----------

